# Mitral Valve



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

When I saw the cardiologist, he said that I had mild thickening of the mitral valve, which he said is common with hyperthyroid. He didn't want to give me a beta blocker, because he said it would just mask the symptoms and I needed to get a proper diagnosis. Anyway, I was just curious about this mitral valve thing. Anyone have any experience with that being hyper? Is it associated with hypo also? The endo I saw didn't seem to think anything of it. I had blood drawn this morning and I don't think he did a TSI test. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffdb said:


> When I saw the cardiologist, he said that I had mild thickening of the mitral valve, which he said is common with hyperthyroid. He didn't want to give me a beta blocker, because he said it would just mask the symptoms and I needed to get a proper diagnosis. Anyway, I was just curious about this mitral valve thing. Anyone have any experience with that being hyper? Is it associated with hypo also? The endo I saw didn't seem to think anything of it. I had blood drawn this morning and I don't think he did a TSI test. So frustrating!!!


Hi; why do you think doc did not order the TSI? Dang!

I have mitral valve prolapse from being hyperthyroid and a Thryoid Storm. I just carry on for now and hope for the best.

Hypo and hyper can both damage the heart and other bodily organs if there is not adequate and proper medical intervention.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I also have mitral valve prolapse. Don't which came first hyperthyroid or mitral valve prolapse. Don't know which caused which. Don't know which symptoms (some) are hyperthyroid or mitral valve prolapse. I have had a heart mummer since childhood and a palpitating heart since age 19 which was cured with RAI treatment for Graves' and don't know if there is a correlation or not. However, from what I understand mitral valve prolapse is very common and a many, many, many people have it.

Most people don't have symptoms or bothered by mitral valve prolapse.


----------

